# changing windows xp back to os x on imac?



## stacky (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an apple imac and it is running on windows xp at the moment and would like to change it back to os x if it is possible to do


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you using Boot Camp? If so, open the Boot Camp control panel and then select restart in OS X. Or the next time you turn it on, hold down the option key as soon as you hear the bong, and then select the OS X disk icon.


----------

